
Vim plugin for Jupyter notebooks - JA7Cal
https://github.com/goerz/jupytext.vim
======
nZKx8JHV
Jupyter notebooks appear as markdown documents or Python scripts in Vim. This
is based on Jupytext, cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17950230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17950230)

